# Help in deciding what a4 filter kit to get.....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a 05 a4 goat and it has almost 50,000 miles and thinking about dumping the tranny oil and putting in fresh fluid and filter/gasket.

Its a stock tranny so do we have a deep pan or shallow pan? Thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

50000 is the first mileage interval for an auto trans drain and refill as recomended by the owners manual. As far as the pan is concerned, the manual says 5.3 quarts or Dexron III (with 'Approved for the H-specification' on the label), whatever size pan that would be.


----------

